# DIY Cough Switch



## MarshallPope (Jun 29, 2010)

I would like to make a cough switch for my church, to put in line with the pastor's wireless receiver. (Clarifying - Between the receiver and the console) It will not have to deal with phantom power. Based on my research, it seems as if I will need to wire a SPST that will short pin 2 to pin 3. The schematic that I found 
http://www.procosound.com/downloads/datasheets/Old Version of Cough Drop.pdfalso includes "one (1) 100 micro farad, 63Vdc, 
electrolytic capacitor, and one (1) 47K ohm º watt resistor" I know next to nothing about electronic components. The sheet for this schematic notes that it will work with phantom power. Is there any chance that one or both of these components could be eliminated if phantom isn't used?

I would prefer not to buy one because they all seem ridiculously overpriced, and I would like a project to keep me busy.

Thanks.


----------



## 00AVD (Jun 29, 2010)

A simple short across pins 2 & 3 is all you need. I have tried the capacitor method mentioned and found that it actually clicked more!


----------



## Studio (Jun 29, 2010)

MarshallPope said:


> (Clarifying - Between the receiver and the console)



One option that takes away your fun is the mute button on the console...


----------



## FMEng (Jun 30, 2010)

00AVD said:


> A simple short across pins 2 & 3 is all you need. I have tried the capacitor method mentioned and found that it actually clicked more!



That could be true with a dynamic mic and no phantom power on the line. In this case, he is muting the output of a receiver. I would lean toward the ProCo design, which creates an AC short, but not a DC short. It all depends on the design of the output stage.

But, if there is time to experiment, try both. A third design to try would be the most obvious one, a DPST switch opening up pins 2 and 3 (leaving pin 1 connected).


----------



## 00AVD (Jun 30, 2010)

You can short pins 2 & 3 with a phantom supplied mic as well.


----------



## MarshallPope (Jun 30, 2010)

I appreciate all the input. I will try out a few different things and report back.

Thanks again.


----------



## museav (Jun 30, 2010)

The manufactured boxes like the Cough Drop usually go between the mic and the mic input on the stage, I'm curious as to how you plan to integrate this with a wireless receiver, such as how you plan to control the muting and where that will be located? I'll also say that one problem I have encountered with such devices is that many provide no status indication to the person at the mic or to the system operator, I prefer the versions that provide some visual verification and it is nice if the system operator can tell when the pastor is operating the switch.


----------



## MarshallPope (Jun 30, 2010)

museav said:


> The manufactured boxes like the Cough Drop usually go between the mic and the mic input on the stage, I'm curious as to how you plan to integrate this with a wireless receiver, such as how you plan to control the muting and where that will be located? I'll also say that one problem I have encountered with such devices is that many provide no status indication to the person at the mic or to the system operator, I prefer the versions that provide some visual verification and it is nice if the system operator can tell when the pastor is operating the switch.



We only use five channels of wireless, with the individual receivers (built-in antennas) just off-stage, in front of the organ console by the under-stage access. I'm planning on just moving this receiver inside the pulpit, and running the switch to the top shelf. I figure that by using a momentary push-button switch, it should make it fairly foolproof, assuming that someone doesn't set a Bible or something on top of it. I hadn't thought about it before now, but I would like to include an LED signal light at the console.

I realize that this is getting complicated for such a simple thing, but like I said, I need a project.


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 1, 2010)

MarshallPope said:


> I hadn't thought about it before now, but I would like to include an LED signal light at the console.



Do you have a spare core channel to the console?


----------



## MarshallPope (Jul 1, 2010)

Chris15 said:


> Do you have a spare core channel to the console?



Yes, I do.


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 1, 2010)

Consider then using a double pole push button with one pole doing the audio shorting and the other driving a cue light style arrangement at the console via that spare core channel. If you search, you should be able to find some old threads where I amongst others decribe hoe to build your own cue lights using LEDs.


----------

